# 1988 project skeeter flats boat



## sickz284u (Mar 8, 2012)

So a few month's back I purchased the 1988 skeeter 15'3 flats boat as a project. It had a 1980 40hp mercury thunderbolt engine, a freshwater motorguide trolling motor and some other cheesy stuff on it. It's still a work in progress but I figured I would share what I have done so far. Here is a current picture of it now with the new mods. 











Evinrude etec 60hp
New poling platform with leaning bar
New bluepoint casting platform
New Minn kota riptide 55SE
New Lowrance Elite 5 DSI
New front deck installed by my father and myself
New baitwell from West Marine
New stainless steering wheel with knob
6ft Power pole with remote from fellow member Bugslinger! Thanks again for the great deal!
18ft Stiffy hybrid pushpole 
I'm sure there are a few other things I am forgetting. I will be sure to add more pictures later. This is from this past saturday out in titusville.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2012)

She's fully loaded!  What kind of performance are you getting with the new etec?  Post more pics!


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

I like the "bitchbar" on the poling platform. I assume it's detachable? Nice rig.

Swamp


----------



## sickz284u (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks guys... Yes the leaning post is removable, I take it off to fit in the garage. I actually like it. I was sitting up there leaning on it and fishing saturday. Kinda comfortable honestly. I am getting 36-38 MPH with the ETEC. Thats with 2 people and loaded with gear. Not bad at all. I have been very happy with the motor so far.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2012)

> Thanks guys... Yes the leaning post is removable, I take it off to fit in the garage. I actually like it. I was sitting up there leaning on it and fishing saturday. Kinda comfortable honestly. I am getting 36-38 MPH with the ETEC. Thats with 2 people and loaded with gear. Not bad at all. I have been very happy with the motor so far.


Nice performance with the etec!  Looks like a great fishing machine!


----------

